# EFI Wiring Harness



## JusEav (Aug 17, 2020)

Looking for some advice on an issue I'm having.

Vehicle: 2016 Nissan Rogue SV
Kilometers: 61,000

Three weeks ago my car suddenly died in the mall parking lot, warning was "Low Oil, Stop Vehicle". Oil has always been changed on time for the life of the vehicle and was full of oil that day. Towed it home and put the OBD2 to it, which was throwing a Transmission Code and the TCM was not longer communicating with the Vehicle. I replaced the oil sensor just in case but as suspected, car still would not start, although now the "Low Oil" warning was gone. Decided at that point to have it towed to the dealership as it still as Powertrain Warranty left. 

Dealership had a look and they couldn't find the issue initially other then but the TCU was blowing a fuse and they wanted to keep it to try and figure out why. Fast forward another week and I get a call today to say they suspect it's the EFI Wiring Harness and it will cost $4000 to fix and this would not be covered under warranty.

I can't see how a vehicle that is just over 61,000 km can be having this type of issue but honestly, my knowledge of cars doesn't extend too far into electrical.

I'm looking for thoughts on why something like this might happen "as the dealership still doesn't know" and anyone with knowledge on this maybe educate me on why it wouldn't be covered under their warranty.

Let me know if any further info would be helpful and I'll do what I can.

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

*Federal Emission Controls: *Warranty coverage is federally required and comes in two parts: a performance warranty and a design-and-defect warranty. The performance warranty covers repairs for two years or 24,000 miles to ensure that the vehicle passes emission testing. However, some automakers, such as Toyota, cover those same parts under their bumper-to-bumper warranty coverage for a longer period. Major emission-control components are covered for up to eight years or 80,000 miles. Components included in this coverage are the catalytic converters,* electronic emission-control units or computers*, and onboard emissions diagnostic devices. As this is federal law, you can expect it to be uniform across all makes and models.

*Bumper-to-bumper.* This is the most comprehensive factory warranty and covers all original components and systems of the vehicle, excluding wear-and-tear items like tires, brake pads and wiper blades. One important area this type of warranty covers is *electrical systems*. With today’s vehicles loaded with electronics and computers, repairs can get pretty pricey pretty quickly. Typically, coverage on a new vehicle lasts for three years or 36,000 miles, with some brands extending coverage to four years and 50,000 miles or five years and 60,000 miles.trical systems. With today’s vehicles loaded with electronics and computers, repairs can get pretty pricey pretty quickly. Typically, coverage on a new vehicle lasts for three years or 36,000 miles, with some brands extending coverage to four years and 50,000 miles or five years and 60,000 miles.

When the dealer says they suspect it's the EFI Wiring Harness and it will cost $4000 to fix and this would not be covered under warranty; this sounds like they're trying to avoid following the warranty coverage. You might consider going to another Nissan dealer.

When you perform an ECU code readout with your portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set, post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.

At this point, is a fuse still getting popped when you try to start the car? If so, which one?


----------

